# new fish pick up today



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

lol.

spicy tuna bowl from genki sushi


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

ewwweeeuuuu I'd rather have a steak


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

lol. not a fan of raw fish?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

no dude......well done deep fried fish is fine with me......but dang! raw fish?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't they eat raw fish in India?
I guess its an acquired taste, but growing up out here, you learn to love it.


----------



## NooB1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks great, I've been eating raw fish since i can rememeber but since my family is from the islands its and everyday thing lol.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Are canned sardines considered raw? I like that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

no dude...thats the japanese who eat raw fish...


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Lol. Its more than that buddy. Many cultures around the world eat raw fish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

not that i know of it being a cuisine.........


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Besides Japan, basically all of Asia eats raw fish as a regular cuisine. (Korea, china, Taiwan, Singapore, etc.)
Also, most polonesian and pacific island cultures. (samoans, tongans, maori, guam, saipan, etc.)
and if I'm not mistaken, some middle eastern cultures do as well. (along with other raw foods like goat meat)


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

Okay, I love sushi and that isn't sushi.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Correct, technically its 'donburi' not 'sushi', but they do make sushi versions in nigiri, handrolls, and maki.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I've eaten virtually every type of Sashimi and Sushi imaginable and I like it all except for Sea Urchin.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not a fan of the sea urchin either. But I could eat Unagi all day long.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nothing raw for me except fruit and vegetables! I don't even like fish when it's cooked... bleh


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

thats too bad. raw fish is delicious.and good for you.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I love sushi and raw fish with a passion. Id eat that whole bowl in a minute.


----------



## MairaLuvFishes (Mar 26, 2010)

Living in hawaii.. I learned to eat sushi & I actually enjoy it! Poke is my favorite w/ steamed rice! mmm!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

fish is a staple diet for me......pomfret, tuna and sharks are my fav.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

aspects said:


> Yeah, I'm not a fan of the sea urchin either. But I could eat Unagi all day long.


OMG I love eel.


----------

